# 1964 JC Higgins road bike



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 13, 2021)

this one popped up on the San Francisco Bay Area Craigslist. I thought it was pretty cool. 









						Vintage 1964 JC Higgins 10 speed Campagnolo - bicycles - by owner -...
					

Mostly original - completely cleaned and rebuilt with grease from Park Tool Head and tail lights with LED bulb conversion - Generator engages and disengages rear wheel easily Frame size is 55.5cm...



					sfbay.craigslist.org


----------



## Schwinny (Aug 13, 2021)

There was one of these, frame only, for sale locally last fall.
I was wondering where the frame was from, the Ad says " free Austria" Maybe Daimler?
It was obviously robbed off its nice parts.
Cool bikes


----------



## juvela (Aug 13, 2021)

-----

cycle is a Puch Bergmeister model wearing S&R marking

manufactured in the Styria/Puch plant located in Graz

final year for use of of J.C. Higgins name was nineteen and sixty-two

one thing to be aware of in working with these is that they have a steerer of 26.0mm OD which means their headsets are special

this specification is sometimes referred to in the trade as "Austrian size"

this example appears to be all original and happily not mucked with

the S&R item number for the product will begin with 503 which indicates a Styria product


-----


----------



## bikerbluz (Aug 14, 2021)

This one seems to be in amazing condition and appears completely original. I have a couple of these, my nicest one is missing the rear tool bag and pump. This is missing the pump, but even the bar tape, and cable housings appear to be original. Can’t quite make out from the pics, but the saddle should be an Assman. This one should be a 1962 as according to the Sears catalog the 61’s still came equipped with a front suicide shifter. They also didn’t come with the fenders and have large ornate wing nuts instead of the quick release levers. 61 had Simplex instead of Campy components. I think mine must be a late 61, because it has no fenders, has the wing nuts, and Campagnolo component. The hubs are Normandy instead of Campy. I believe the tubing is 531 Reynolds.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 14, 2021)

I just noticed the picture of the generator running on the tire shows a frame pump, where other pics there is a bottle cage there.  when I saw the date of 1964 first thing I looked for was a suicide shifter. I never knew they sold a JC Higgins "10 speed racer"


----------



## bikerbluz (Aug 14, 2021)

Good catch on the frame pump. Must have taken it off and added the bottle carrier. 61 was the only year sporting the suicide shifter. These are really cool bikes and underrated, in my opinion.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 14, 2021)

being black I wonder if that was the original pump.. seems like it would have been silver or even chrome. the paint color , the chrome on the fork and frame and the cool fenders all add up to make it cool... being "JC Higgins" adds to that.


----------



## juvela (Aug 14, 2021)

-----

afaik hubs were always Normandy Sport, regardless of model year

doubt there was ever any 531, its sure they would have been happy to trumpet its presence

have never seen a tubing transfer on one

there were Puch produced Sears bikes with 531 frames, they are another model

A Sears Austrian built 10 speed

here is a wonderful restoration thread by a fellow who found one put out for collection at the curb near his home; research led him to determine it a 1967,  the front mech it came with is Record

he performed a beautiful job with both the restoration and with its documentation - a first time bicycle restorer no less!





__





						My Mid-60's Sears Road Bike... (pic heavy) - Bike Forums
					

Classic & Vintage - My Mid-60's Sears Road Bike... (pic heavy) -



					www.bikeforums.net
				




---

synchronicity -

things seem to have a tendency to come together for no outwardly discernible reason

just a handful on miles west of the location for the CL offering at the beginning of thread there is yet another of these being worked on; this time by a volunteer at a bicycle co-op

the cycle has generated quite a lively, and ongoing, discussion over at BF -









						Age of this J.C. Higgins? - Bike Forums
					

Classic & Vintage - Age of this J.C. Higgins? - I am working on this as a "Homework Bike" for the Silicon Valley Bike Exchange. I am curious as to how old it might be...... It has crimped seat stays but they are nicely pinstriped Elegant pinstriping on the top tube as well Derailleurs are...



					www.bikeforums.net
				




-----


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 16, 2021)

the listing is gone now. wonder if he sold it.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Aug 17, 2021)

Nice find! Who knew you could order a Campy equipped bike from the Sears catalog in the early 60's?🤪

I have one missing fenders and original rear wheel. Fun to ride but a bit heavy. No butted tubes on these! 🙃


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Sep 20, 2021)

looks like he did not sell it, he has relisted for $250.00.









						Vintage 1963 1964 JC Higgins 10 speed racer bicycle - bicycles - by...
					

Campagnolo Grand Sport high flange hubs and shifters. Ambrosio 27x1 1/4 steel wheels New white walls and Presta tubes Possibly good for another 58 years Made for Sears by Steyr in Free Austria. NOS...



					sfbay.craigslist.org


----------

